
Disney's $30 rental price tag on Mulan is not as outrageous as it sounds - inamesh
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/disney-change-movies-forever-animesh-rawal
======
mytailorisrich
This experiement's point is clear and identified in the article. This is
pitched as an alternative to going to a cinema and it is priced lower than the
cost of bringing a family there.

If it works, and it may do quite well, indeed, it will be a massive blow to
cinemas but we need to keep in mind that these are not normal times and people
currently have a strong incentive to stay home.

~~~
inamesh
That's the thing. These are not normal times so "Mulan on Streaming" is not
competing with "Mulan in the cinema" or any other movie in the cinema. You
either watch it or you don't.

This movie is targeted at tweens/teens and the FOMO effect will be big. So if
you have a tween in the house that wants to see the movie, you will pay those
30$. Not to mention the tweens who will be more than willing to shell out
their own pocket money for it.

This is not a mass-market price.

~~~
mytailorisrich
It is a mass-market price because, as said, people are willing to pay that to
watch new movies, but in cinemas.

The question is whether people are willing to pay the same or a bit less (of
course I'm thinking in terms of US/Western Europe prices) to watch new movies
at home rather than in cinemas.

At the moment perhaps, but in general I am not sure because I think people go
to cinemas not only for the movie but for the whole experience.

But I'm sure that the cunning people of Disney have factored the fact that
these are not normal times in the pricing of this specific movie at this
specific moment in time, and they'll see how it goes.

~~~
Someone
One side effect could be more Corona cases.

Families could group together (A rents the movie, B provide a big screen, C
brings the popcorn). That would lower the cost and increase the “experience”
part.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Here in the UK it is currently illegal to invite people at home and people are
welcome to call the police if they see a neighbour do just that.

At some point if governments do not put restrictions in place and enforce
them, and if people cannot be bothered to follow them or to be reasonable then
there is little we can do...

------
zerofourhundred
Will I get an authentic packet of mcd's szechuan sauce with that?

~~~
inamesh
I feel like I missed something big

~~~
zerofourhundred
[https://rickandmorty.fandom.com/wiki/Szechuan_Chicken_McNugg...](https://rickandmorty.fandom.com/wiki/Szechuan_Chicken_McNugget_Sauce#Real-
Life_Impact)

~~~
inamesh
What a missed opportunity! This would have gone viral. "Special edition
Szechuan sauce packets with every rental"

